
Hitting the Sun with Nuclear Waste - tobr
https://datagenetics.com/blog/september22020/index.html
======
PaulHoule
This article is like a joke that never reaches the punch line. The author
does, in one sentence, mention the physically important fact "you must cancel
the tangential part of the velocity (almost) completely" but never bothers to
say what the delta-V of that mission really is, what kind of enormous mass
ratio is required.

Instead there are pictures of real spacecraft with science-fiction-movie
visual effects.

We'll either be telling our grandkids that we used to have a world wide web
but we lost it because of content marketing like this, or we'll build a
culture that sends this junk into the heart of the sun.

~~~
tobr
I agree that the article should have gone into the details, but I take issue
with how you immediately dismiss this as “content marketing” and “junk”. This
is a genuinely lovely blog, worthy of more attention than it gets.

~~~
PaulHoule
Honestly I am withering under the assault.

Until last week I was using Bing instead of Google, but they just did an
update to bing that removes real sites ("Grid layout css specification") and
replaces them with content marketing sites. ("Here is a garbled explanation of
three properties involved with CSS grid layout with injected factual errors
and lots of folksy talk about warren buffet and 'your' smart phone")

